# This normal for a brand new Honda HS622/HSS655



## Flappybirds (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi! 

I've just bought a brand new Honda HSS655 with tracks, it's the same as the old HS622. I know it has a motorcycle kind of gearbox but everytime I change gears to the second gear it makes some kind of sound, while choosing other gears it's all quiet. Something wrong with my blower?! 

Here's a video with the sound I'm talking about.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if it's brand new , i would take it back to dealer to have them check it out. It has a warranty?


----------



## Snowdude (Feb 19, 2018)

Got the same issue. Was something wrong with your unit or was it ok?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Maybe check that the drive belt is idling properly. If it’s moving at all with the engine on and the drive lever released then the gear set is clashing a bit.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Maybe check that the drive belt is idling properly. If it’s moving at all with the engine on and the drive lever released then the gear set is clashing a bit.


I believe this blower doesn’t have any belts, they are like a Yamaha Ricky. The engine connects to a transmission and the transmission connects to the auger. No belts used in them, only wet clutches... I had an HS622 in the past..


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh I see. I just did some digging, pretty wild design, totally new to me. I’m pretty intrigued by it.

Contact your dealer, lol.


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Bought an HSS622TC, Canadian, three years ago. Mine is similar where it feels as though it doesn't quite shift into gear all the way. Not sure if it's normal but I've given up on my dealer due to other issues. I just move it up/down into the gear it'll freely go into and and once I hit the drive/auger levers I can then shift up/down without issue. Can be annoying but the machine has given me any problems pertaining to this. At lest not yet. I'll grab a service manual at some point and hopefully thee's a simple cable adjustment or something for it.

Any idea as to the difference(s) between the HSS655 and the HSS622?

Listening and watching your video, any idea as to what your rpm's setting? 

Most of the time I don't get a large amount of snow in my drive. Only once in my nearly 14 years living here I've had a drift shoulder high. Usually it can be waist high but nothing major. Figured going larger would have been over kill plus the simplicity of these things made it an easier choice for me. KISS method. Though it can feel slow at times. I know for several owners of the HS622's that are 25 years old or more and still running great. Hence my purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## Kevin k (Jan 29, 2021)

Jarsh, I have the same Honda snowblower as you. The problem is the 2 spring linkage rods coming from the carb to underneath the gas tank, I don't know where they are supposed to hook up too. Can you check yours for me? Perhaps take some photos? would REALLY appreciate it. Kevin King.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kevin k said:


> Jarsh, I have the same Honda snowblower as you. The problem is the 2 spring linkage rods coming from the carb to underneath the gas tank, I don't know where they are supposed to hook up too. Can you check yours for me? Perhaps take some photos? would REALLY appreciate it. Kevin King.



get a Honda shop manual. this thread is over 3 years old.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> get a Honda shop manual. this thread is over 3 years old.


Well... we encourage people to search before posting, and then they get bashed when they respond to an old post.

You can't have it both ways... easy does it please.


----------

